# Gorlliaz - Plastic Beach



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Was released yesterday, Amazon ran it at £3.99 so thought it was worth a go, downloaded and took it to work last night.

Got to say I think it's very good actually. Not sure if yet if it will turn out as well as Demon Days did, but considering the timescale, I hope it goes on to great things!

Well worth a go if you liked Demon Days. Typical Gorlliaz style it jumps from Genre to genre, but a good listen none the less :thumb:

And check the camio in the Stylo Video 






Damn : Can someone change the title, should be Plastic beach not Pirate beach Do'h!


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats real eye candy, the tunes a gonna be a grower methinks.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have it on Spotify ATM.God Bless Spotify.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Saw this on MTV this morning and I thought it was very good, love the cameo


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Iv got this album havnt heard much of it yet but love the Kano and Bashy track


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

even an oldgit likes it, must be good! Knocked Matt Monro off my number one spot.:thumb:


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

It does have a very Old skool feel to though esp mixing in tracks with Lou Reed And Snoop Do g g,,,,,


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well having played it a few times now on Spotify I quite like it:thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Watched the video this morning, like Bruce's cameo, played with a cheesy take on his usual style.

Track was quite good too.

Chris.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's the only song I liked on the album  total disappointment here.

Their first album was just amazing IMO, 2nd was pretty good but this one just doesn't do it for me


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> It's the only song I liked on the album  total disappointment here.
> 
> Their first album was just amazing IMO, 2nd was pretty good but this one just doesn't do it for me


Shame about you not liking it,I have found its the album I go to now when I go on to Spotify:thumb:Give it another go because I did not like it at first but its a real grower.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got to admit I like it, Stylo is the highlight for me but the album itself is generally good.


Has a welcome place amongst the 6 disks in the Focus.


----------

